# Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?



## 14Hannes88 (17. Juli 2017)

*Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Hallo,

mal eine bescheidene Frage: Kann man einen Bierkasten dem das innere Gitter für die Flaschen fehlt und der außen Löcher aufweist wieder zurückbringen?

Hatte einen Bierkasten kurzerhand zu einem Gehäuse umgebaut und nun brauch ich es nicht mehr. Würde der Scanner vom Pfand-Automaten das erkennen und rumzicken?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

    

Muss ich mehr sagen?

Ich war ja auch mal jung und wir zerlegten profihaft Flens Flaschen mit einem Bügelverschluss.
Also Nopsel abschlagen, Nopsel in die Flasche und so lange drehen, bis der Nöpsel raus kommt.
Dann wurden die Flaschen mit Montagekleber zusammengesetzt, im Kasten festgeklebt und
die Kiste abgegeben. Wir waren, jung, dumm und böse

Heute muss ich natürlich mit dem Kopf schütteln und den Finger heben.  

Lösungsansatz:
Wenn die Kiste als Gehäuse taugt, verkauf sie doch hier auf dem Marktplatz.
Hast Du Fotos?


----------



## Schnuetz1 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Gut dass du fragst, ich stehe nämlich gerade vor einem ähnlichen Problem.

Vor 3 Wochen habe ich mit eine Packung Fleischsalat beim Metzger geholt. Da ich aber irgendwie keine Lust darauf hatte, stand sie seitdem bei mir auf dem Balkon in der Sonne.
Inzwischen stinkt sie schon recht arg und die Schimmelflecken sind riesig. Sowas möchte ich einfach nicht mehr haben.

Ich denke, ich werde sie heute Nachmittag zu meinem Metzger zurückbringen.

Verstehst du, worauf ich hinaus möchte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Verstehst du, worauf ich hinaus möchte?


1 Jahr Garantie?   

- Achtung, Ironisch -


----------



## hazelol (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

es handelt sich um pfand, was genaugenommen nicht dein eigentum ist, du bezahlst mehr eine sicherheits gebühr, die du bei rückgabe zurück erstattet bekommst. genau genommen ist es eine sachbeschädigung, die allerdings nicht weiter verfolgt wird. 

vll mal ein beispiel: du gehst zum pfandleiher und gibst eine uhr ab, da du diese gerade eh nicht benötigst und kurzfristig ein paar euros brauchst. nach einer woche gehst du wieder hin zuvor hat man dir versichert du kannst bis max 4 wochen deine uhr gegen die gebühr wieder auslösen. also hin willst die uhr abholen und der typ händigt dir die uhr wieder aus mit nem zerbrochenen glas, wie fändest du das ?


----------



## DKK007 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*



Schnuetz1 schrieb:


> Inzwischen stinkt sie schon recht arg und die Schimmelflecken sind riesig. Sowas möchte ich einfach nicht mehr haben.



Eher ein Fall für die Mülltonne.


----------



## manimani89 (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

kommt auf das Netzteil drauf an


----------



## slasher (17. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

..... ich wollte tatsächlich darauf Antworten, habe 3 mal das gelöscht was ich geschrieben habe.

Trotzdem, schreibe ich auf diese Frage etwas.... ich weiß nicht warum...


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Die Zeit, den Thread hier zu eröffnen, war doch schon wertvoller als die 1,50€ Kastenpfand, oder?


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Sind doch 3,30 Euro, also hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## NOQLEMIX (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Sind doch 3,30 Euro, also hat es sich gelohnt.



Der reine Kasten bringt nur 1,50€...
3,10€ ein voller 20er Kasten, 3,42€ ein voller 24er.

Die Flaschen wird er wohl kaum noch haben 
Da trinkt wohl jemand nicht oft Bier


----------



## JoM79 (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Das stimmt sogar, kaufe immer nur 6 oder 4 Packs und die halten dann nen paar Monate.


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Wusste ich garnicht, dass ich auf die Kiste auch Pfand bekomme. Dachte immer, es gibt nur Pfand auf die Flaschen darin.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Wer guckt sich den Kasten denn schon so genau an, aber ja es steht sogar drauf.


----------



## Threshold (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Welches Netzteil war denn verbaut?


----------



## Noname1987 (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Hatte ich auch mal mit 16 gemacht... der Kasten landete nach der LAN dann im Müll auf die Idee Pfand zu holen könnte ich nicht kommen da es die Automaten da noch nicht gab und der Herr om getränjemarkt augen hatte  hatte sogar nen boerkühler eingebaut ^^


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wer guckt sich den Kasten denn schon so genau an, aber ja es steht sogar drauf.



Es is Jahre her, seit ich mal nen Bierkasten gekauft hab.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Dito... ein Karton oder eine Holzkasten mit ner Pulle Single Malt Scotch is mir da lieber... hat auch keinen Pfand. ^^


----------



## Seabound (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*

Nein Danke! Keine Drogen für mich.

Ein Wasserkasten müsste dann auch Pfand haben, oder?


----------



## NOQLEMIX (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Zerstörten Bierkasten zurückbringen?*



Seabound schrieb:


> Ein Wasserkasten müsste dann auch Pfand haben, oder?



Ja, die haben in der Regel auch 1,50 € Pfand.


----------

